# Difference of 33 layer damascus to 45 layer damascus



## bompetisco (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi folks i undecided between 3 japanese knives a iseya nakiri made by Yoshinori Seto in Seki city this one is a 33 layer damascus, the other is a kanetsune seki with 45 layer damsucus. Both are tsuchime. The other one is a kanetsune seki sirogami. Mainly i would like to know the main differences on the steel from 33 layer to 45 and the diference of damsucus to sirogami.
Cheers in advance


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

uhhh  they are all different.

# layers means nothing it is talking about the stainless cladding on the first two.  #1 is Vg-10  #2 is AUS 10 steel.  #3 is white steel (carbon not stainless).


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Shirogami is referring to Hitachi's white paper carbon steel, whereas the Damascus is referring to a visual patterning on probably stainless steel knives.


----------

